# need to find a well-lined tween/teen bra



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

For about 6 months sports bra type camis have been *perfect* for my daughter. Now, however, they are not providing enough coverage in tshirts etc and she's had a couple comments from boys that have made her uncomfortable.

Comfort is a big issue for her, which is why the cotton cami/sport bra has been great. But she really needs well-lined cups to make her more comfortable in lighter/thinner shirts.

Anyone have a suggestion? She needs small cup size, and small band size, but she needs more coverage than the single layer options, and it has to be comfortable.

Can anyone source the holy grail for me?


----------



## audmommy (Dec 24, 2008)

I found a great one at Kohls. It had extra lining, and no underwire stuff. My daughter is tiny around and it fit her great..

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/crosssells/kids/basics/girls416/bras/PRD~811796/Maidenform+2pk+Animal+Molded+Triangle+Bras.jsp

Here is the link to the one that worked.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I love Victoria's Secret for my bras. They have very supportive bras without any wire. They start at 32A and I plan on letting my dd get her bras there when the time comes. I don't know how tween/teen like they are, but they have a lot of supportive and non-lacy things to choose from so they may meet your needs even if you lean towards the plain bras. Some bra stores also carry comfortable ones but you have to go through a lot of different ones. I am not sure if


----------



## Jennyfur (Jan 30, 2007)

Even the VS bras have too much cup for my DD13, but I've found the best training bras for her at Justice. They call them "pullover trainer bras," and my DD has worn them for at least a year.

http://www.shopjustice.com/girls-clothing/pjs-undies/bras/2_pack_bras


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

This may not be what you're looking for; but basically my girls look at their shirts, and if they're that thin, then the put a whole cami under the shirt. I found some cute double-lined camis at Old Navy for dd1 and they have lace at the top, and so it's almost like a cami with a shelf bra/double lined. Now she wears a bra too, but for a long time she wore EITHER a cami-type bra OR a full cami with the chest part lined.


----------



## jdsf (Apr 6, 2011)

there is a line of hanes shelf bras starting in a 30 band size available at target or walmart. my DD (now 13 and a 32 C, which is still difficult to find) was wearing those at 11 and 12 as an A or B.


----------



## jdsf (Apr 6, 2011)

I would also like to second Bekka, my DD2 is 10 and an AAA, and she is too thin to find double lined bras in her size so she wears the camisoles with built in bras under her shirts most of the time.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

People sometimes mistake the heavily lined bras for "padded bras" as heavy lining looks like padding. I've seen them at Justice, and I've seen complaints about "padded bras", which I think are also just heavily lined bras, at Target.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Justice sells really good starter bras/camis. They have a comfort line now, which my dd says is very comfy. I like that they are double thickness, with pad inserts that are removable. Gives some options for the amount of coverage, which is nice. Justice comes in pretty small sizes as they essentially market to the pre-teen set.


----------



## kylie1 (Sep 2, 2011)

What's her cup and band size?

80%-95% of women are wearing the wrong bra size...The recommendation to add 4-5 to the band size is completely inaccurate. You shouldn't add ANYTHING to the band size. For example, I'm a 28F...seems like massive breasts and a teeny ribcage, right? No, it's just a little bit slimmer and bustier than the average. When I ask people, they tend to peg me as a C or D cup.

If her band size is 28 or 30, which it should be if she's a tween or teen and you didn't add anything, as a tween or teen she'd likely be an A/B/C cup. Funnily enough, at the 28/30 band sizes, it's actually easier to find bras at D cup and above than C cup and below. I have a lot of links to websites that can help you if that's her band size. If her band size is 26 or below, it may be more difficult, but I can still help you. If her band size is 32 or above, unless you have an obese daughter, you measured her wrong.

Contact me if you have any more questions about sizing.


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

My dd is a 32c. The thing is, she's just not comfortable in an actual bra. She says it just feels strange & the straps bother her. Her favorite these days is a Fruit of the Loom sports bra with spaghetti straps but she likes it in a 34. Since it doesn't fit so snugly she says it's more comfortable & the thicker lining in the front gives her a little more coverage than a tank or something.


----------



## babykinsmunchie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, my friend found she had the same issue with her daughters, and she ended up designing tween bras as there wasn't anything out there that she felt comfortable with. you could check out her site http://zinkyzoo.com, they are really cute. I hope that helps.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

WalMart is my least favorite store in the whole world, but the only place I was able to find something like this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fruit-of-the-Loom-Girls-Lace-Crop-Top-and-Removable-Cookies-2-Pack/16932594 . My (ten next week) daughter finds them very comfortable and discreet. Two warnings -- they run very small (my daughter with a 30" chest measurement wears a size 32), and those darn "cookies" bunch up in the wash.


----------



## lesleybrooks852 (Jan 26, 2012)

VS is waaay too expensive for a bra; I buy all 3 of my girls' bras (aged 18, 13, and 9) at Macy's. They have a great size, color, and style variety all for a cheap price. I also love how some come in packs; it's really convenient.


----------

